# Is it ok to take high dose multivitamins during IVF and possibly beyond?



## jb76

Hi
I haven't posted on ff for a long time, I was very fortunate to have twins via ICSI in 2011. We're about to start a natural FET and I was wondering if it's only to keep on my multi-vitas supplement. I take a daily Berroca and it consists of high doses (like 500%+ RDA) of 
Vit C, Vit B1, B2,B3, B6, B12, folic acid, pantothenic acid, calcium, magnesium and zinc.
Like I said all of these are in quite high amounts and I don't know if they'd be ok in a 2ww or any potential pregnancy. I have Antiphopholipid Syndrome which resulted in the stillbirth of our first daughter (a horrific experience) so I will take aspirin and Clexane and high dose Folic acid but don't want to be taking these Vit supplements if they are in any way dangerous??
Thanks so much if you have a moment to advise I'd be so grateful


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi JB 

I don't think any are an issue. With regard to pregnancy we worry about Vit A. 

However I'll move you question to the pharmacists for their opinion. 

Kaz xxxxxx


----------

